# 2016 Jetta random misfire



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Tried mk6 forum for help, no luck. Can’t hurt to try here.
My 2016 stock 1.4 tsi will randomly misfire when cold only. Usually get code 0301 but have gotten all 4 on occasion.0300,0301,0302,0303, and 0304. Never any other codes. Car has 190k miles. Never misfires when driving. Never flashing cel. Still gets 44+ mpg. Yesterday replaced spark plugs, ignition coils, air and fuel filters, and changed the oil. Today it is exactly the same. Ecm reprogramming? Carbon deposit on intake valves? Fuel pump? Anyone with similar problems please let me know what your fix was. Thanks in advance.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

Try cleaning the MAP sensor. Could also be bad/ dirty injectors or carbon deposits. But that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

🔝


----------



## TechNine0 (Jun 11, 2008)

Have seen failing injectors cause this, been seeing 1.4 injectors start failing around 160k and also carbon build up problems both cold and hot


----------

